# 10% off coupon at Party City



## Tumblindice

I am still waiting for the email, I sign up a week ago.


----------



## BLAKKHEART

Darn I thought I had a good deal!


----------



## bozz

BLAKKHEART said:


> I saw a cool fog machine attachment today. Its a zombie that lays on the ground. Its head is hard plastic very sturdy with hands. A hose comes from the fog machine and attaches to the head then the fog comes out of the mouth. A shirt that lays over the hose gives the impression of a body. Its price is 29.99. I did not buy it but when I got to the front counter they asked if I'd like to sign up for a free $10 off gift certificate. All I have to do is give them my email address. I thought hey the price just went down to 19.99. LOL So if anyone is interested in the coupon go to party city and fill out the small form. Name and email. Cool. I tried to find a pic online but did not find one. Sorry.


Yeah I saw that Zombie too.....very cool,also saw they had a new pumpkin bubble machine that look nice. One of my fav. stores and they have a lot of nice new stuff at this year.


----------



## HauntDaddy

GReat Stuff!!!! and semi resonably priced still waiting for my coupon too


----------



## colie

Here's a link to a coupon for party city, not the 10% one but still decent ($3 off when you spend $10+, and $10 off when you spend $30+).


----------



## colie

because i've never posted before i had to do it in two separate posts...

Party City Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for partycity.com


----------



## EvilMel

Printed! Thank you!


----------

